# work and live in australia



## shiela09 (Jun 21, 2010)

I wanted to know how to search a job and process a visa going to australia. i don't have any idea how much it will cost for all the expenses to process my visa and to search a job. can somebody there give me an idea what to do? thanks!


----------



## I_Love_australia (Apr 16, 2010)

shiela09 said:


> I wanted to know how to search a job and process a visa going to australia. i don't have any idea how much it will cost for all the expenses to process my visa and to search a job. can somebody there give me an idea what to do? thanks!


Hi shiela
You can check following sites.
seek.com.au
Monster.au

To live and work in Australia, you need to apply for short term or long term (PR) visa.

refer this site for more info.
Department of Immigration & Citizenship
Thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

shiela09 said:


> I wanted to know how to search a job and process a visa going to australia. i don't have any idea how much it will cost for all the expenses to process my visa and to search a job. can somebody there give me an idea what to do? thanks!


Job search sites on the net are one approach Shiela but you may often find employers require someone already to have a visa that allows working, and you could find the same attitude with many employers on direct contact.

Your best option may be determined by your occupation and/or country you are from for some people eligible for Working Holiday Visas for instance may decide on one of those for initial entry to Australia, so as they can meet employers face to face which can allow them to discuss an employer sponsor option.

If you have a look in our Visas & Immigration section you'll see many examples and sticky threads in respect to Immigration links.
But as I say, your occupation and country are key determiners of what is possible.


----------



## KyleSmits (Jul 22, 2010)

*Try local papers as well.*

The local rags often have job ads and for some reason not many people respond to them, so you find little competition for the jobs advertised.


----------

